# Y'all made me do it.....



## juice15 (Dec 12, 2016)

So after reading through all of the threads on cheese, and the fact that SC had a cold snap, I just had to try my hand at cheese.  Picked up some blocks of colby jack, swiss, sharp cheddar, pepper jack, and habanero jack.  Followed a bunch of suggestions I read on here.  Let them sit on the counter for about an hour.  Then placed on a rack over a pan of ice.   My biggest concern was keeping my offset churning smoke, but not heating up.  I haven't purchased the smoke tube yet, so I just got creative.  I skipped the coal and lit a tiny pile of apple chips.  Once they had a good burn going, I dropped a chunk of apple on it to "put out the fire."  A quick adjustment on the damper and the plan worked out.  Chips went out, and chunk slowly smoked away.  Outside temp was around 60, smoker never got above 70.  Smoked for 2 hours.  Wanted to try the different varieties to see what changes I could make for each one.  Cheese is wrapped and waiting in the fridge.  I'll update in a few weeks on the final outcome.

Before













Before Smoke.jpg



__ juice15
__ Dec 12, 2016






After













After Smoke.jpg



__ juice15
__ Dec 12, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks tasty! Nice smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice job!

Especially using wood in your offset for cold smoking!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2016)

Good job.

You can say peer pressure


----------



## wade (Dec 13, 2016)

Good looking cheese. Before you buy a new smoke generator you may want to try out the cheap kitchen alternative. It is simply a kitchen sieve that has had the middle pushed in to create a circular trough.













6 Seive burning.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 1, 2016


















5 Seive Starting.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 1, 2016






It will burn for a few hours in your firebox, generates good amounts of smoke and and creates very little heat. That one I bought for £1.50 (~$2) in a discount store.


----------



## juice15 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wade, that is a great idea!  I'll give that a shot.


----------



## juice15 (Jan 10, 2017)

After the painful wait, finally pulled the cheese out.  All of it turned out great.  The cheddar probably took the most smoke flavor.  I shredded it and used it on a pizza.  Pretty awesome stuff.  The habanero and pepper jack were everyone's favorite.  Paired nicely with the venison summer sausage.


----------

